# Shaping up!



## steel (Jul 17, 2008)

Today I begin my new fitness regime to get in shape. I want to loose the belly and relocate my muscles! I'll be posting every day starting tonight with details of my training and diet.

Every Saturday I'm going to take some measurments and post them to see what progress i'm making.

bye for now!


----------



## steel (Jul 17, 2008)

DAY 1

3 x 10 of the following:

Bench Press 23kg & bar
Upright Row - 23kg & bar
Shoulder Press - 20kg
Flys - 20kg
DB Curl - 20kg
Reverse Curl - 20kg
Tricep Extension - 20kg
Squat - 23kg & bar
Leg Extension - 20kg
Leg Curl - 20kg

For my first session it went well - the weights arnt heavy but i felt i got a decent workout and will keep with these weights for this week then up it if im feeling ok. Gonna try do the same routine tommorow as well as a hill walk.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't try and relocate your muscles.  They are where they need to be 

Good Luck!


----------



## steel (Jul 17, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> I wouldn't try and relocate your muscles.  They are where they need to be
> 
> Good Luck!



ha! ye i just need to find them again! thanks keep checking back ill be posting daily - could do with the encouragment!


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd ditch the upright rows (horrible for the rotator cuff, there are more effective shoulder exercises anyway), 
flys, reverse curls, tricep extensions (very low "bang for buck" movements),  
leg extensions (unsafe unless it's only the top third of the movement)
and leg curls (pretty much a useless exercise)

Keep bench, squat (free Olympic bar squats, below parallel - NOT smith squats and NOT 90 degree squats), shoulder press, add in deadlifts, chins and dips. 

Welcome to your gym log.


----------



## steel (Jul 18, 2008)

Day 2

Db Press - 3 x 10 @ 10kg
Hammer Curls - 3 x 10 @ 10kg
Forward Raise - 3 x 10 @ 4.5kg
Side Raise - 3 x 10 @ 4.5 kg
Bent Over Row - 3 x 10 @ 23Kg & bar
Squats 3 x 10 @ 23kg & bar

Was aching after yesterdays session but i wanted to do 30mins. Im going to alter my regime so I can do some training 5-6 times a week with a day off in the week. I'm also going to make a list of diet and 'life' related goals to help keep my focus and kick start a new 'me'! (no more lazying in bed in the mornings!)


----------



## steel (Jul 20, 2008)

Day 3 - Day Off

No weights today!


----------



## steel (Jul 20, 2008)

First Weigh In - 86kg! - I want to get down to 80

I'm going to take more measurments - arms waist tommorow as this is usually a better indicator than weight but I dont want to be over 13st (with or without muscles!) I think 12.5 is a healthy weight for me and Im comfortable when Im at that. Once I reach that I may go in a diferent direction but first goal is shredding the 6kgs!


----------



## steel (Jul 20, 2008)

This is my regime for the next few weeks - I know it might not be perfect but Im giving it a go- i figured posting it on the forum would get a lot of people trying to chop and change it (improve it) but with everyone having different views on it i just went ahead and did it like this.

Im going to incoperate as many runs/hill walks as I can and post those too.

Anyway heres the resistance bit! -

Day 1 - Chest / Arms

Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Flys
Db Curl
Hammer Curl
Reverse Curl
Tricep Extension


Day 2 – Shoulders / Back

Upright Row
Bent Over Rows
Shoulder Press
Arnold Press
Shrugs
Front Raises
Side Raises


Day 3 – Legs / Arms

Squat
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Barbell Curl

Day 4 – Power Session

Clean & Jerk
Snatch
Bench Press (Max attempt)


----------



## steel (Jul 20, 2008)

Day 4

3 x 10 of each at my usual weight

Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Flys
Db Curl
Hammer Curl
Reverse Curl
Tricep Extension

Session took about 40mins so it was ideal - I felt pretty good but only went out 10pm so was a bit late! - hope I can sleep!


----------



## steel (Jul 21, 2008)

Day 5

3 x 10 of my normal weights

Upright Row
Bent Over Rows
Shoulder Press
Arnold Press
Shrugs
Front Raises
Side Raises

Session took 30mins - i hammered it - minimal resting coz it was a late start again tonight but I feel good now!

Had a full day of maual work for my relatives too so that helped!


----------



## steel (Jul 21, 2008)

Some rules im trying to incoperate into my training/lifestyle while im not working for the next few weeks (trying to use the time to sort my training out and get into good habits!):

8am wake up

3 pieces of fruit a day (i know it should be 5 but im working my way up from 0!)

30mins excersise minimum

No carbs after 6pm

Keep up posting my journal!

I'll add more if I can think of any but if i can get these done i'll feel a lot better!


----------



## steel (Jul 22, 2008)

Thought id post the supplements im incoperating into my regime as i got some more stuff today:

Whey Protein x 3 - 4 a day
Creatine x1 before training
Reflex Sida Cordifolia 3 - 4 a day - NEW!
Wellman MultiVit - NEW!
Cod Liver Oil
Omega 3 - NEW!

On a side note i'm not aching or anything today even though iv done quite a bit the last few days. Legs tonight! Iv only got 3 excersises down for it so going to look on the net for others that I can do out in my gym.


----------



## steel (Jul 22, 2008)

Day 6

3 sets of 10 of my usual weights

Squat
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Straight armed dunbell Curl (basically a straight replacement for BB curl - to save time!)

The squats killed - i hadnt eaten propely for quite a few hours bar a protein shake as i was busy. loaded up with protein after workout - took under 30mins


----------



## steel (Jul 23, 2008)

Day 7

3 x 10 Clean and Jerks 23kg & bar

I am in a bit of pain today after the squats and leg excersises yesterday, my hamstrings are feeling it as are my quads. It was my first go at my 'power session' but I soon realised that what I had planned to do (this plus a max bench and snatch were too much)

I was feeling pretty tired and a bit of a lack of energy but I struggled through 3 x 10 clean and jerks. I was really struggling on reps 9 and 10 and was relived when it was finished. Had a bit of a headache and sick feeling - not sure if its the sida cordifolia iv started takin or the creatine (makes me feel bit dodgy every time i take it) or might not have had enough carbs. Anyway I'm going to try get an early night then i'll hopefully be better tommorow for Chest/Arms session!


----------



## steel (Jul 24, 2008)

Day 8

Ok so Iv been at this 'training' business a week now. Feeling very good to be honest and definitely seeing some physique changes.

Right so it was back to Chest and Arms day and the start of another 'cycle'. So this in mind I decided to up the weights for everything:

Heres what I did:
(numbers in brackets are what i upped the weight by)

Bench Press 3 x 10 x 27kg & bar (+4kg)
Incline DB Press 3 x 10 x 25kg (+5kg)
Flys 3 x 10 x 25kg (+5kg)
Db Curl 3 x 10 x 12.5kg (+2.5kg)
Hammer Curl 3 x 10 x 11kg (+1kg)
Reverse Curl 3 x 10 x 11kg (+1kg)
Tricep Extension 3 x 10 x 11kg (+1kg)

50min session. I needed more of a rest between sets. I was really pleased with the session - Tri-extensions were a bit of a killer! DB curls were difficult too and I had to lower the reverse, hammer and tri-extensions to 11kg as a result although I doubt id have managed 12.5 with the extensions anyway!

On another note my proteins all out! iv placed an order yesterday for some lovely reflex stuff so I hope it comes in the morning!


----------



## steel (Jul 27, 2008)

Day 9 - Day Off

Feeling it a bit after last nights session. Going to have today and tommorow off then get onto shoulders/back Sunday and up the weights


----------



## steel (Jul 27, 2008)

Day 10 - Day Off

As planned I'm having today off as I was aching yesterday and I'm out ost of today and tonight. I'm going to try incoperate a lot more cardio next week as well as my weight training programme. My chest and arms are feeking good today, upping the weights have really challenged my body ans i feel like im making good progress!


----------



## steel (Jul 27, 2008)

Day 11

Shoulders/Back

Weight in brackets are the increase in weight from last shoulders/back session

Upright Row 3 x 10 x 27kg & bar (+4kg)
Bent Over Rows 3 x 10 x 27kg & bar (+4kg)
Db Shoulder Press 3 x 10 x 11kg (+1kg) - each arm
Arnold Press 3 x 10 x 11kg (+1kg) - each arm
Shrugs 3 x 10 x 27kg & bar (+4kg)
Front Raises 3 x 10 x 5.5kg (+1kg)
Side Raises 3 x 10 x 5.5kg (+1kg)

Very good session, I managed to get through it fine with the added weight. The Front and Side Raises were painfull but all in all i coped ok. Going to try get out for a run tommorow - want to incoperate a lot more cardio.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 27, 2008)

What's up steel!  Looks like things are going great for you, it feels good getting into shape doesn't it?

You'll love seeing your physique change, it's almost an addicting feeling haha.  Keep at it you're doing great!


----------



## steel (Jul 28, 2008)

Day 12

Legs

Squats 3 x 10 x 27kg + bar (+4kg)
Leg Extensions 3 x 10 x 22Kg (+2Kg)
Leg Curls 3 x 10 x 22Kg (+2Kg)

And I threw in 30 Db Curls/hammer curl mixture while waiting to recover between sets.

Felt pretty good - I was dreading the squats but managed ok with the slight weight increase.

Iv been through a whole cycle now with an increase (bar my 'power session which I was considering either ditching or implementing them every now and then to shock my muscles a bit with something different. Feeling good and Im moving in the right direction - keeping the protein up and diets generally good. Gotta remember to weigh myself tommorow!


----------



## steel (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks bigsham - yes it is a good feeling and nice when you start to see some of the changes - makes me want to press on! i really need to get some cardio into it - im busy working for all my relatives at the moment but i gotta find time. Im not getting into gym till 9.30 or even 10 most nights! and i wanna look into some core/stability work too!


----------



## steel (Jul 28, 2008)

Weigh-In Update!

13 days in and im down to 84kg. So Iv managed to shred 2kgs while also definitely seeing gains in muscle strength and defenition - especially in my shoulders and arms so I'v definitely lost some fat which im very pleased about! I still have another 4kg to shred to meet my target before seeing where to take my training from there but so far so good! Its nice to see my eforts are paying off!


----------



## steel (Jul 29, 2008)

Day 13

Chest / Arms

Right, today I experienced my first bit of faliure, I upped the weights on Bench, Inclined Db Press and Curls too much which resulted in me being absolutly incapable of finishing the session, I had to reduce the weights on the Flys for that last set as my form was terrible and I was really struggling. I also didnt keep the greatest form towards the end of the hammer curls and I was risking injury. 

I will try to do the reverse curls and Tricep extensions tommorow morning coz im pretty annoyed I culdnt finish them but I will learn to increase the weights slower, In fact next session I think I may just consolidate where I am at the moment as I'm not even 2weeks into it yet and I'v upped the weights twice on some excersises and by 1/3 of my initial base weight already which has resulted in me crashing out tonight! I'll have to step back and take it slower.

That said I feel like Iv worked extreamly hard tonight and felt really pumped after it (just annoyed I couldnt finish it off)

Anyway heres what I did:
(numbers in brackets are what iv increased the weights by compared to my starting base)

Bench Press 3 x 10 x 33.6kg & bar (+10.6kg)
Incline DB Press 3 x 10 x 30kg (+10kg)
Flys 3 x 10 x 30kg (+10kg) ------3rd set reduced to 25kg (poor form) ------
Db Curl 3 x 10 x 15kg (+5kg)
Hammer Curl 3 x 10 x 15kg (+5kg)
Reverse Curl ----------------DID NOT COMPLETE-----------------
Tricep Extension ------------DID NOT COMPLETE-----------------


----------



## steel (Jul 29, 2008)

Right as a result of my last (overloaded) workout I set to thinking how I could solve the problem of overloading early on with some excersises and this then having a negative impact on later excersises. I got to thinking - instead of lowering the weight increase I put in I'm going to try split it up so I do my bicep work another day (after all - i managed to lift the heavier weights on chest excersise so I want to press on with my gains here)

I also wanted to incoperate more core-based work, so with all this in mind Iv altered my routine slightly to what I believe is a more balanced, sensable routine:


Day 1 - Chest / Triceps

Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Standing Flys
Incline / Lying Flys
DB Pullover
Tricep Extensions

Day 2 – Shoulders

Upright Row
Shoulder Press
Military Press
Front Raises
Side Raises


Day 3 – Legs / Abs

Squat
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
Crunches
Planks


Day 4 – Back / Biceps

Dead lifts
Bent Over Row
Shrugs
Db Curl
Hammer Curl
Reverse Curl


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 29, 2008)

If you want to incorporate more core stuff, I'd throw in some core exercises at the end of every workout...stabilization stuff, etc.


----------



## steel (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks bigsham - what do you recommend?


----------



## steel (Jul 30, 2008)

Day 14

I'm in a bit of pain today (chest and under arm pits especially, but arms too) so weights are out of the question tonight. I went for a 1hour walk this afternoon up some local hill and it was good. Not too dificult but handy for a first cardio session - ill run it next time (as much as I can) It was nice change from the weights and great being up there in the outdoors!


----------



## steel (Jul 31, 2008)

Day 15

2 weeks down! firstly iv got through my first 2 weeks and things are going well - im very happy with the changes Iv made to my lifestyle as well as my training (taking in more fruit, eating better and excersising plenty)

Right today! well I woke up in agony and spent most of the day tired and in pain (chest and arms - from tuesday night). I must have REALLY overdone it tuesday, even more so than I first thought! Anyway taking lots of protein on board and rested again (off the weights). Instead I went for a 55min run around the local hills - jogged as much as I can with a few walks at intervals but all in all a great session for my first 'run' in a while. It's provided a good platform to build on (feel good getting my first run out of the way - it helped with yesterdays walk too). Tommorow Im going to get back on the weights, hopefully the soreness will have gone!


----------



## steel (Aug 4, 2008)

Day 16 - Day Off.

Did some manual labour today but no weights -feeling sore after my run.


----------



## steel (Aug 4, 2008)

Day 17 - Day Off

Taking today and tommorow off so I can hit it hard Monday


----------



## steel (Aug 4, 2008)

Day 18 - Day Off

Weigh In today - 84kgs as last week. Im looking in better shape - Still at same weight as last week and havnt done much weights this week but got a good hill walk and run in. I really messed up over-doing it on tuesday with the Chest/Arms and I payed the price! Im going away for a few days next week so Monday I will do an all Over body session - focusing on the compound lifts.


----------



## steel (Aug 4, 2008)

Day 17

I tried to do a bit of everything tonight as I'm going away for a few days. I did a mixture of excercises in quick succession -

Bench Press
Upright Rows
Shoulder Press
Bicep Curl
Front Raises
Lateral Raises

I went heavy as I could on them for 3 x 10 (except Curls - 1 x 10)

Was a bit of a mish-mash of a session but I felt good afterwards. Ill try do some squating tommorow before I go away.


----------

